# Maintenance Tips For Double Action OTF Knives



## Billy02 (Oct 12, 2018)

An article on maintenance of knives, i guess all the new one will enjoy and gain info after reading


----------



## tgfencer (Oct 12, 2018)

Useless promo alert # 2


----------



## daveb (Oct 12, 2018)

And then there were none.


----------

